# Sunday 28 Oct - Port Hacking



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Early start at Port Hacking for those interested.

Plan to launch at the boat ramp in Yowie Bay at 4.30 (but no doubt I will stuff up with my daylight savings clock change so who knows). Will pump yabbies up the end of the bay and cast SPs and HBs for whiting, bream and flathead.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks like I will be on my lonesome - but if anyone does decide to join me, I have included a map with my proposed locations on it.


----------

